# How often do I feed my Horsefield tortoise?



## Tortoisegirl97

Hello, 

I bought a 1 year old Horsefield tortoise on the 5th August. I have fed him so far on rocket and red leaf lettuce with the occasional sprinkle of Reptavite. I have been told to feed the tortoise 5/7 days of the week. Having looked on the internet it says feed the tortoise everyday. I am very confused. Can someone please help me and tell me how often to feed my 1 year old tortoise?

Thank you


----------



## Tom

Feed everyday, but also house the tortoise correctly and feed the correct foods. Lettuce and rocket are not the correct foods. Your tortoise needs high fiber weeds and leaves. Here is a care sheet and some tips:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

Here are a few feeding suggestions:
Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads

Weeds: 
There are soooooooo many...
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard

Other good stuff:
"Testudo Seed Mix" from http://www.tortoisesupply.com/SeedMixes
Pasture mixes or other seeds from http://www.groworganic.com/seeds.html
Homegrown alfalfa
Mazuri Tortoise Chow
ZooMed Grassland Tortoise Food


----------



## Reptilelove

When the tort is older, i think its 5/7 days but when a baby everyday


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I feed my russian everyday (adult) and put a nice large handful of greens down. I will skip a day (once or twice a month) if he is feeling sleepy, had a large meal the day before, and he gets on just fine. I would cut back on that lettuce


----------



## lismar79

I feed everyday too. If she's hungry she eats ( most days) once in a while she will skip a day on her own but it is not because there is nothing there for her.


----------



## turtlemanfla88

I feed my tortoises and turtles every day . Babies and females twice a day. Tom did a great job on that list. I live in Florida so my animals stay outside a lot more than most states. My tortoises are a variety diet,but my russians do not graze on grass. They eat Opuntia (spinless prickly pear) 
Collards, turnips greens, and I raise native FLA black mulberry leaves and fruit are edible. I do cut my animals feedings down as it gets cooler, but just like everyone else on here you will get to know your animal in time. I keep really good notes and records on my animals in notebooks the old fashion way not on a computer.


----------



## mandy#2

I have two Russian Tortoises I got them on 1/12/15 one of them seems to be hungry more often then the other one. The male only wants to eat once a day but the other one I think is a female wants to eat twice a day at least.


----------



## turtlemanfla88

I keep my females by themselves and males are always housed individual once in awhile i put females with them.


----------



## Tom

mandy#2 said:


> I have two Russian Tortoises I got them on 1/12/15 one of them seems to be hungry more often then the other one. The male only wants to eat once a day but the other one I think is a female wants to eat twice a day at least.



Are they housed together in the same enclosure? If yes, this could be your problem. They should not be housed in pairs. Chronic stress and fear can be big appetite and immune system suppressors.


----------



## dmmj

I've never understood people who regularly skip days. Feed your tortoise everyday, if it is young then twice a day.


----------



## mandy#2

I'm not going be someone who skips a day or so. I feed my tortoises daily and will continue to do so.


----------



## mandy#2

Tom said:


> Are they housed together in the same enclosure? If yes, this could be your problem. They should not be housed in pairs. Chronic stress and fear can be big appetite and immune system suppressors.


Yes they are housed together for now. 1 female and 1 male.


----------



## Tom

mandy#2 said:


> Yes they are housed together for now. 1 female and 1 male.



They would both be much happier and healthier if they had separate enclosures.


----------



## mandy#2

Their current cohabitation is only temporary. Thanks for the advice


----------



## turtlemanfla88

If your tortoise eats to much and becomes overweight and does not exercise enough cut down on the feedings. I hate when someone shows an animal so fat it can not with drawn into its shell and thinks that is ok. 
Male Russians especially can not just stress out the female then can kill them with constantly trying to breed. Also, that breed to small can become egg bound and die. My girls are not put to breed until they are 6-7".i have one that is close to 8". Also, I do not cut up greens for my animals because they do 
Find cut up greens in nature. What are you feeding them?.


----------



## mandy#2

Do you happen to know how much they should grow in a month's time?


----------



## Tom

mandy#2 said:


> Do you happen to know how much they should grow in a month's time?



This is highly variable and depends on many factors. I am raising 20 of them right now and some of them are growing like weeds, while others hardly grow at all. This is on the same diet and in the same enclosures.


----------



## Yvonne G

My Russian tortoises live here. I don't feed them:


----------



## Tom

Yvonne G said:


> My Russian tortoises live here. I don't feed them:
> 
> View attachment 118945




You don't _feed_ them? Heck, I bet you don't even _see_ them!!! 

Seriously though, are yours up and about yet?


----------



## Yvonne G

I felt bad putting them out there from hibernation because there's only a very small strip right next to the fence where they can actually get some sun to warm up. Yes. They woke up about a week ago and I kept them in their sleeping quarters because I wasn't sure of the weather. But finally decided they should go eat that wonderful bounty before it starts to dry up. I probably should have knocked it down a bit with the WeedEater before putting the tortoises out there.


----------



## shelley11

I give my tort an unlimited amount of weeds because they are not stupid and know when to stop eating and in the wild they would be eating as much as they please so in captivity why do people stop them from being natural whether they are a baby or an adult!!


----------



## dmmj

That looks like a pretty nice enclosure, maybe a bit more sun, but russians are not as big sun worshippers as sulcatas, and deserts are.


----------

